# Which VPN to get on Black Friday



## WrathMason (Nov 22, 2018)

Pretty much new to this VPN thing, Want to use for Netflix US since i'm on Travelling spree for the rest of the year. 

*As per little research*: The ExpressVPN, NordVPN and PureVPN had a good comparison on vpnmentor & comparitech. 

PureVPN :  Was: $657 *Now: $79.2 (88% Off)*

NordVPN :  Was: $430.20 Now: $107.64 (75% Off)
ExpressVPN [site excerpt] : Get 3 months free with a 12-month ExpressVPN plan to save a whopping 49%. That’s 15 months for the price of 12

So after some basic Maths, *PureVPN *no wonder saving pretty big along with *Nord*. Express seems bit expensive to me but reviews were pleasing. 

Now, let me know; what's the best option to go for?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 22, 2018)

Check out the reviews for each of them first. The cheapest does not mean the best.


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 22, 2018)

Mixture of sentiments. Some places all three of them are with good reputation.


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks, after the reputation found a Cyber week deal of PureVPN and got it. 
Working fine so far.


----------



## WrathMason (Dec 17, 2018)

Just got another email from their email bucket :

PureVPN is offering a week-long promo. Now, anyone can get the lifetime subscription plan of  for as low as $79.


----------



## WrathMason (Dec 29, 2018)

WrathMason said:


> Just got another email from their email bucket :
> 
> PureVPN is offering a week-long promo. Now, anyone can get the lifetime subscription plan of  for as low as $79.


And does include New year of course


----------

